# Return to product information   	 The Other Side of the Mountain: Mujahideen Tactics



## Jackel (Jul 29, 2009)

Who has read this book? anyone have a copy I can buy?


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2009)

I have read it. It is kind of rough, but an interesting read. As a Fobbit I don't know how much tactical use one would get out of it, but from a history standpoint it provides some insight.


----------



## archade (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you want a trade paper back issue? Or a Pdf issue is enough?


----------



## archade (Aug 1, 2009)

at any case 

http://www.ndu.edu/inss/books/Books - 1996/Bear Went Over Mountain - Aug 96/BrOrMn.pdf


----------



## Teufel (Sep 13, 2009)

It is a great book.  The enemy hasn't changed their tactics since the Soviet War or the Mongol invasion for that matter.  I would search for districts and towns in the book before I went through them to see how and where we would get hit.  I thought the other side of the mountain was a better book than the bear went over the mountain frankly but they are both good.


----------

